# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  interesse annuo previsto rateazione imposte comunali

## URBE74

Il software per la compilazione del modello Unico 2009 chiede di indicare la "percentuale di interesse annuo previsto per la rateazione delle imposte comunali". 
Qual è l'aliquota da inserire?

----------


## Contabile

Quale software?

----------


## URBE74

> Quale software?

  Quello dell'Ade

----------


## Patty76

Qualcuno ha per caso trovato il tasso di interesse annuo previsto per la rateazione delle imposte comunali da inserire nel software Unico PF?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualcuno per caso sa qual è il tasso di interesse annuo previsto per la rateazione delle imposte comunali?

  Quale imposta comunale ?

----------


## Patty76

> Quale imposta comunale ?

  L'addizionale?!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'addizionale?!?

  Non è come l'Irpef ? 4% annuo.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Patty76

> Non è come l'Irpef ? 4% annuo.

  Non saprei....perchè allora lo diversifica... 
e poi secondo me gli interessi sono pure calcolati male, bhò!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non saprei....perchè allora lo diversifica... 
> e poi secondo me gli interessi sono pure calcolati male, bhò!

  Puoi stare tranquilla, è lo stesso tasso. 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Puoi stare tranquilla, è lo stesso tasso. 
> ciao

  Grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 
(e cmq non credo che mi manderanno mai una "cartella" per 0,10 !!!  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## pennabluBIC

> e cmq non credo che mi manderanno mai una "cartella" per 0,10 !!!

  Ritengo tu non abbia mai letto questo post di Contabile.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Ritengo tu non abbia mai letto questo post di Contabile.

  Veramente no...ma a maggio ero assente...per malattia!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gianpy

I comuni possono variare il tasso di interesse legale aumentantolo di un numero "x" di punti percentuali. Non è facile trovare questo dato che comunque il software Unico on Line dell'agenzia delle Entrate richiede a parte. Non si tratta nenache dello stesso tasso di interesse per le altre imposte che dal 6% è passato al 4%.

----------


## gianpy

> Puoi stare tranquilla, è lo stesso tasso. 
> ciao

  Danilo, purroppo non è lo stesso tasso. Il link sottostante può essere utile per cercare le delibere in materia. Ogni comune ha facoltà di aumentare percentualmente il tasso di interesse legale e di applicare quest'ultimo per il differimento del pagamento delle proprie imposte.  IFEL Banca Dati Regolamenti Comunali

----------


## claudia_b

Nella prima versione del software dell'ADE sembrava consentito l'inserimento di un tasso d'interesse qualsiasi, ma in realtà il totale degl'interessi risultava sempre uguale, calibrato sul 6%. 
Dopo il rilascio degli aggiornamenti (e la riduzione dell'interesse al 4%) l'importo degl'interessi calcolati dal software è cambiato, ma resta uguale qualsiasi tasso si inserisca, quindi impostato al 4%, almeno sembra. 
Per giunta, il risultato non è preciso, tanto che io l'ho fatto a parte con il vecchio sistema della calcolatrice; infine, se si opta per la rateizzazione, non dà alcun interesse per la seconda rata, quella del 30/6, mentre le istruzioni dell'ADE parlano chiaro in proposito. http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ga%20Studi.pdf
Quanto alla rateizzazione dell'addizionale comunale, non ci avevo proprio pensato (ma sono un privato fai-da-te, non un commercialista :Smile: ) e ho calcolato tutto al 4%. Speriamo bene! :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo, purroppo non è lo stesso tasso. Il link sottostante può essere utile per cercare le delibere in materia. Ogni comune ha facoltà di aumentare percentualmente il tasso di interesse legale e di applicare quest'ultimo per il differimento del pagamento delle proprie imposte.  IFEL Banca Dati Regolamenti Comunali

  
Ah, grazie mille !
E' una cosa che non sapevo ..... benedetti sotwares !!  :Big Grin:

----------

